# Bucky Score!



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

I know this is not like a super score, but I just scored two buckies locally off Craigslist for $65 each or $130 for two. One is already stained!

Basically the way I am looking at it, I am getting them both for a decent price without having to pay for shipping. I couldn't pass them up. And right here at Halloween! I needed a couple extra Buckies, too many empty coffins lying around.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haunters take their treasures where they find 'em! Nice score - I wouldn't have passed that up, either.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

you are one lucky duck! whens my luck gonna change!?!?!?


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't have too many buckies


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Draik41895 said:


> you are one lucky duck! whens my luck gonna change!?!?!?


You'd be surprised at what you will find....if you become a trash man!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a good score. They haven't been that cheap in forever.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Draik41895 said:


> you are one lucky duck! whens my luck gonna change!?!?!?


Draik, you are lucky everyday. As long as somebody else pays your way/bills, you are a lucky guy.

Great deal! I keep forgetting to check craigslist for stuff...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score. The only thing on the Craigslist in our town are kids costumes. What do they think this holiday is all about, kids?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

One of my real human skulls I found on craigslist! And you found killer deals on Buckys. Craigslist rocks! That is a good find.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

We have a year round Halloween warehouse here in PDX that I try to go to at least once a month. I've been working an a skeleton maid and went there looking for a skeleton, I was expecting to pay upwards of around65 plus on it and got a full sized bucky for 30 DOLLARS!! Just had to share. Really excited


----------

